# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  First day of the quarter

## aadityaganesan

I am a new bee to the world of BD2, I am actually stuck with finding out the code for determining the first day of the quarter.
I really hope that some 1 can help me with this.. All I want is when I enter the date or current date, I need the first day of that quarter..



Thanks in advance 

Aaditya

----------

